# How do you make an Image Link? Help!



## turnerfam447

I would like to make a picture act as a link so that when you click i it goes to another website. I need help o see how to do that


----------



## cwwozniak

Is the picture on a web site where you have control over the HTML code of the page with the picture?

If so, here is quick tutorial on using images as hyperlinks:

http://www.htmlgoodies.com/tutorials/web_graphics/article.php/3479951


----------



## briealeida

More specifically,


----------

